# Warning! Nutrena Feeds!



## Just Kiddin'

I don't know how many of you all feed the Nutrena boer goat feeds to your market goats but on the bag it does say somewhere to not let other animals eat it. I bought a bag because my feed store didn't have my regular show feeds in yet. I didn't think anything about it but I was just dumping any leftover pellets out on the ground. Well my son's black lab was eating it. It wasn't much, just a few pellets a day. Well over the course of a week those few pellets added up. Yesterday I went out there and the lab was drooling and acting like his brain was fried. It looked like he was on a really bad drug trip. He had no control over his body and was having really bad seizures. He was just stumbling all over the place and acted like he had no idea what he was doing. I called the vet and she said if he's acting like that then it's too late because the drug had already been digested. I guess you have to have them treated as soon as you see them eat it. She said I could bring him in but it would be $400-$500 for the first day and if they had to keep him then it would be even more. Then there's no guarantee they could do anything because it had already been digested. Its like 45 minutes to the vet and it was already time for them to close so I couldn't take him anyway. This is my 12 year old son's first dog that he's had about 3 years and he was completely heartbroken. I had to do something. So I know you have to get the drug out by making the dog vomit. So I mixed peroxide and water and syringed it down him. This works just like charcoal would. Well it got him to throw up a little bit but there was nothing for him to throw up so now I'm really worried. I gave him a big bowl of bread and chicken broth thinking the bread would digest and soak up some of the poison. By this time I'm thinking there isn't anything else I can do so I told my son to just let him be and he'll either make it or he won't. I was out of options. The next morning we go out there and there's the lab. Running around and playing like nothing ever happened. I thought he'd have some brain damage or something at least after seeing the way he acted and seized but everything seems normal. 
So after all this I thought I'd share with you all. If you are feeding the Nutrena feeds, they aren't kidding when they say don't let your other animals get into it. It doesn't take much to cause harm apparently. Just be careful where you keep it and make sure it's out of reach from your other animals. Most importantly, don't dump it on the ground like me :ROFL:


----------



## Shelly

Glad your dog is ok. Must have been a scary and heart wrenching thing to go thought. I've heard that about Nutrena goat feed. That's why I've never feed it because are dog loves to stick his head in and eat the goat or sheep grain with them every time you turn your back. Shelly


----------



## Amos

Are you sure it was the Nutrena? I never knew you weren't supposed to feed it to other animals.. Sometimes when we're out of oats we'll give some to the geese and the donkey, enough to keep them happy, and the cats sleep in the goat barn and snack on what the goats don't eat, they like the molasses, and we've never ever had any problems and we've always fed Nutena..

Thanks for the info Crystal, i'll have to look into it a bit more and talk to my mom about it.


----------



## Just Kiddin'

It's only the Nutrena Showmaster boer goat show feeds Amos. The regular Nutrena grains and stuff are fine. There's a warning right on the bag of the boer goat feed but I didn't think anything of it. I thought maybe it was just a precaution. I feed my rabbits the Nutrena Ringmaster rabbit and the dogs get into it all the time and they've been fine. Not only is the Showmaster medicated but it contains high amounts of copper which is really deadly to cattle and equine. Apparently it doesn't work well for dogs either. As long as you're just feeding the normal grains and whatnot you should be fine Amos. I've only seen the warning label on the Showmaster Goat because of the copper.


----------



## Amos

Oh sorry, I guess I overlooked that in the original post, and that would explain why this is in the meat section.. :doh: 

We're usually pretty careful about what feeds we bring in, and that would explain why I've never heard of this warning label, and our local feed store doesn't carry that kind - I've never even heard of it actually. We buy the 'goat feed', cleaned oats, strach grains, layer feed, meat bird, cracked corn, and 'animal feed', and none of those have warning labels, and those are basically the only kind our feed supplies, so I think we're pretty safe luckily.
How is the dog? I hope he continues to be ok. I found a cat like that once, I think it had eaten some of the lillies, it was foaming and drooling at the mouth, and seemed to be having a siezure, I moved it to the shade with some water, it seemed about dead and there was really nothing to do, and a couple hours later I went out there and it was jumping around playing with some kittens, and perfectly fine. We actually still have her.


----------



## deenak

Thanks for the information. I don't feed that particular brand but it is good to know. I will definitely be reading all of the labels from now on.


----------



## toth boer goats

wow..... that must of been terrifying....I am so glad your dog is OK ...what a miracle... ray:


----------



## Just Kiddin'

LOL It's ok Amos. Your animals should be fine with the regular Nutrena feeds. It was the scariest thing I have ever seen. My mom reminded me too that 2 years ago when my son had some show steers, we were feeding the Nutrena Showmaster beef and it had warning labels on it too. I went to the Showmaster site and people were asking questions about these labels and they said to feed the Showmaster to ONLY the animals it's made for. I'm starting to wonder what the heck they're putting in their show feeds now LOL. 

The lab is doing great. He's back to his normal self. He's a little sore from throwing himself around on the concrete while having seizures but other than that he's acting like he always did before this happened. I was worried that even if he pulled through it there would be some kind of brain damage or internal damage but everything seems to be fine. I can't even explain what he was doing but it was scary! He was running around like he didn't know what he was doing and jumping real high and running like he was jumping over bushes or something. Even when he was just standing he had no control over his body and it would just start doing its own thing. Then he'd just flop over on the concrete and start seizing real bad. I was going to just put him down but its my son's first dog and I couldn't do it. Thank goodness I didn't now!


----------



## crocee

I looked to see what might have been in the feed that would have affected the lab. I couldn't find anything in the Nutrena feeds however I did find it in Honor Show Feeds specifically Honor N Timidator feed. Honor Show Feeds are sold by Nutrena. This feed contains monensin which is very toxic to horses, humans, and dogs. One of the symptoms is loss of muscle control. Below is an excerpt from the web page on monensin.

"Two non-GLP compliant 3-month subchronic toxicity studies were available in dogs. In the first 
study, five groups of dogs (2 per sex per group) were administered daily doses of 
2.5, 5, 11, or 25 mg crystalline monensin/kg by capsule while doses of 5, 15, or 50 mg 
monensin/kg as mycelial monensin (2 per sex per group) were used in the second study. Doses of 
11 mg monensin/kg or higher were not tolerated by dogs and caused death, ataxia and loss of 
muscular control, relaxation of the third eyelid and liver toxicity. Dogs given doses of 15 and 
50 mg/kg bw in the second study showed anorexia, weakness, ataxia, laboured respiration, body 
weight loss and dose related degeneration of striated muscle. Aspartate transaminase values were 
significantly elevated during weeks 1 to 4 in dogs from the two highest dose groups and returned 
to normal ranges for the remainder of the study. In the study with crystalline monensin no 
treatment related effects were observed at a dose of 5 mg/kg bw or lower. In the study using 
mycelial monensin, significant effects were still observed at the lowest dose of 5 mg/kg and an 
overall NOEL for subchronic toxicity in dogs could therefore not be derived. Interpretation of 
results for the second study was further hampered by the fact that some animals received less than 
half of the nominal daily doses only, due to food refusal. "

http://www.emea.europa.eu/pdfs/vet/mrls/Monensin.pdf

I would check to see if any feeds contain this stuff before I feed it. It also should not be fed to lactating does.


----------



## Just Kiddin'

I don't know but there's a warning label right on the bag. I believe it's the amount of copper that is so toxic. I read the label and Showmaster doesn't contain monensin.


----------



## lorna

Well I can not imagine giving any money to a company that does those tests on dogs. But I will make sure I read the lables on anything more carefully. Thank you.
Lorna :sigh:


----------



## lesserweevil

that is horrible that in those tests they deliberately gave those drugs to the poor dogs... :angry:


----------

